# Is there a good looking camera bag anywhere in the world??



## Cannon Man (Sep 5, 2012)

What kind of people design camera bags? My guess is people who are 55 yrs old, who wear clothes from the early 90's With no eye in fashion. because 99.9% of all camera bags look really bad and they hurt my eyes when i look at them.

I use a lowepro classified 160, which is actually an ok looking bag but i need a smaller size backback or a really ergonomic shoulder bag/sling for my 3 month trip to Japan where i will walk up to 10 miles on some days.

I also want to be somewhat fashionable or at least have it be ok looking so i won't stick out as a stereotypical photog with a huge square looking thing on my back that could house a small person.

I want to fit one 1DX body, two primes and an ipad. (smaller size is also a good thing when i'm riding the metro in Tokyo at rush hour.

Maybe your suggestions and findings will be useful to many others too.

So have you found anything good? I've looked at many.. like lowepro, crumpler, kata etc... And they all look horrible.
Price is not an issue.

Thanks!


----------



## charlesa (Sep 5, 2012)

Did you check Gura Gear?


----------



## Cannon Man (Sep 5, 2012)

Looks alright, i'm looking for something a little smaller.
Although i am also looking for a bag that fits much more gear so i'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 5, 2012)

Good looking is a undefined term. It might look good to me and terrible to you or vice versa. If you can't find one that looks good to you out of the hundreds or thousands on the internet, then you are not likely to find one.
Personally, I agree with you, that none of them appeal to me as good lookiing, I've given up and just use a Low Pro AW shoulder bag, or my Pelican roll around case. I have about 20 or more bags that I've acquired over the years with used camera purchases, all ugly.
I've been looking longer than you, I just turned 69.
For my 1 series, I have a lowe pro TLZ pro which takes the camera with one 70-200 or 100-400mm lens, extra batteries and memory. Its reasonably compact to carry. If it was black leather, I'd like it better.


----------



## DynaMike (Sep 5, 2012)

This is as close to a "normal" bag you can get in my opinion. Pretty small, but might fit your needs depending on what primes you're gonna carry. http://fstopgear.com/en/product/millar/smoky-mountain

Or look into Action Sport Companies who make photo bags. Dakine, Burton, and a few others make decent photo bags that blend in a little better.

One other thing. I'm like you and don't want to lug a big camera bag around with me everywhere to advertise I have equipment, so I bought a small ICU from F-stop and stick it in my normal Jansport backpack when I don't need to pack a lot of gear.


----------



## Rocky (Sep 5, 2012)

Most of the "messenger " style bag looks a lot better than the "regular" camera bag. However, they do not offer protection to the gears


----------



## ebroesicke (Sep 5, 2012)

I got the Lowepro Versapack for my 7D. Depending on what lenses you want to pack, it should work. ( I packed a 70-200 f/4 and 17-50 2.8 plus "stuff") Just used it to travel to Disney and Costa Rica. Very happy with how it traveled. One of the reasons I got it was because it is backpack style and I thought it looked less like a "camera" bag. my .02.

Erik


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 5, 2012)

Billingham? A bit morgan sports car, but very durable resiliant bags.

Porta brace make low key industrial strength gear too.


----------



## Flea (Sep 5, 2012)

I second the f-stop gear suggestion. I actually own a Loka, but it may too big for a city bag. But they do have some smaller bags available. 

Also, look at this InCase bag: 
http://goincase.com/products/detail/ari-marcopoulos-camera-bag-cl58033
It fits a 5D Mark II with grip and a few lenses plus has a pouch specifically for the iPad. Its pricey, but InCase fairly often has some promotions/coupons/deal for up to 50% off.

Good luck with your search (I know it took me several months and attempts to find something I'm happy with)!


----------



## Studio1930 (Sep 5, 2012)

There are companies like this that make good looking ones (mostly for women). You just have to look around.

http://www.epiphaniebags.com/EPIPHANIE_CAMERA_BAGS_s/1825.htm


----------



## fegari (Sep 5, 2012)

I don't know if you have checked these out but in my opinion the NatGeo bags are the coolest, fantastic quality. I'm speaking more preciselly about the backpacks. I have th NG 5162 (medium- not too big, not to small just perfect) and I can fit:

On the "photo compartment"
-5D III with 4 Primes (Zeiss ZE type, not the smallest ones) or 3 primes and my 70-200 f4 but the 70-200 doesnt fit with the camera attached, no biggie for me. The large model probably fits bigger teles and more stuff. 

And:
-Macbook Air 13" (in the rear PC compartment, can even also fit some magazines there when travelling)
-filters, batteries, cards, remote shutter, cleaning stuff, WD Passport 1TB hard drive, Colorchecker passport etc etc

Just fantastic. With all this loaded still has some space to put a travellers bag with your personal items inside (toothpaste, shaving stuff etc), a couple of T-shirts, sunglasses, keys, wallet etc etc. And in case you don't bring your photo equipment you can transform it into a classical backpack by removing the "photo compartment" by unzipping internally and removing the lens separators.

Check them out, they also have more "street style" bags for wondering around cities:

http://www.geographicbags.us/earth-explorer-collection


----------



## pdirestajr (Sep 5, 2012)

Jill-e makes a whole line of fashionable bags 

http://www.adorama.com/JEEGSBP.html


----------



## RendrLab (Sep 5, 2012)

Kata Bumblebee Series are really nice bags and don't like like they were designed by my Great Grandfather. BTW, they won a Design Award as well.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/819134-REG/Kata_KT_UL_MB_111_MiniBee_111_UL_Backpack_Black.html

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/683161-REG/Kata_KT_UL_B_222_Ultra_Light_Bumblebee_222_Backpack.html


----------



## moondawq (Sep 5, 2012)

I can seriously suggest the Domke F-831 bag. IT has that worn urban look about it. Doesn't look anything like a camera bag.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dennisguldbrandsen/5632255345/#
http://www.domkebags.co.uk/32-65-large/domke-f-831-small-photo-courier-bag.jpg

Add the Domke 1-Compartment Insert for F832, F831 or F833 bags and you're good to go. 

Doesn't hold more than a camera and 1-2 lenses depending on size, but it's a joy to walk around with.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Sep 5, 2012)

Take a look at TIMBUK2 - Snoop Camera messenger bag. If you don't like standard colors, just get the Snoop insert by itself. It fits any standard TIMBUK2 messenger bag -- including all their "design it yourself" custom bags. Great way to hide the fact it is a camera bag. I have the medium size, well padded - easily fits gripped body, two 430EX-II flashes, couple primes, wide zoom, medium zoom and 70-300 tele. Charger, laptop and Gary Fong attachment for flash fits as well.
http://www.timbuk2.com/tb2/products/snoop-camera-messenger-2012


----------



## crasher8 (Sep 5, 2012)

I have a snoop and it's great for what it is. But more than one extra lens and this and that and it becomes a bit too wide. I'd love a crumpler karachi outpost, now thats a stylish bag


----------



## myone (Sep 5, 2012)

My solution is to get a The North Face backpack and an insert. The insert has 3 compartments that allow you to bring your camera with a lens attached and 2 additional lenses. With other compartments available in the backpack, you can bring a whole lot more. Also, it looks stealthy. I had my bag for a few trips including a 3 weeks Asia trip last year and ran into stormy days. The bag was able to keep my camera dry at all times. I will be bringing the same bag setup to another 3 weeks trip to Asia in Oct.

Another benefit, a backpack allows you to throw in things you buy during the trip. With a real camera bag, most rooms are partitioned and you can hardly put anything else in there other than camera gears.


----------



## HenryDesu (Sep 5, 2012)

I ride the Yamanote line during rush hour all the time. I use a black Tenba small messenger. I want to blend in not stand out. Carries my 5dmkii and 3 lens with my MacBook pro. Looks like every other bag the avg Salary man has on the train.


----------



## cliffwang (Sep 5, 2012)

moondawq said:


> I can seriously suggest the Domke F-831 bag. IT has that worn urban look about it. Doesn't look anything like a camera bag.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/dennisguldbrandsen/5632255345/#
> http://www.domkebags.co.uk/32-65-large/domke-f-831-small-photo-courier-bag.jpg
> ...



I like the look and the price is good as well. I will put it into my wish list.


----------



## Erizo (Sep 5, 2012)

I'd say your best bet is the Incase x Ari Marcopoulos which was already linked on the last side. I use that when I go to a city (I absolutely hate how the 'regular' stuff from LowePro, ThinkTank, etc. looks).

It fits my 1Ds III with the 35L attached + 85L + 24-70L + iPad

The stuff from Billingham is also great (had a Hadley Pro back in 5D II times) but you need one of the huge ass bags to fit a 1-series in it with the lens attached plus I prefer the sling way of carrying of the Incase.


----------



## bklein61 (Sep 5, 2012)

*myone*, this is exactly the direction I was thinking of going too. What brand of insert do you use. I was thinking either the f-stop medium or the crumpler Haven Lg


----------



## distant.star (Sep 6, 2012)

.
Here's what you do, sparky.

Take the $500 or so you might be willing to spend on your ultimate gear statement and donate it to Partners In Health:

http://www.pih.org/

They will use it to keep a few children from dying of tuberculosis or cholera, maybe provide some clean drinking water for a few people.

Then you go down to the local surplus store and get yourself a nice canvas backpack to throw you stuff in.

Your eyes may still hurt, but your spirit will fare better.

Finally, when (if?) you get to be 55, come see me and we'll talk about what's important in life.





Cannon Man said:


> What kind of people design camera bags? My guess is people who are 55 yrs old, who wear clothes from the early 90's With no eye in fashion. because 99.9% of all camera bags look really bad and they hurt my eyes when i look at them.
> 
> I use a lowepro classified 160, which is actually an ok looking bag but i need a smaller size backback or a really ergonomic shoulder bag/sling for my 3 month trip to Japan where i will walk up to 10 miles on some days.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryan708 (Sep 6, 2012)

distant.star said:


> .
> Here's what you do, sparky.
> 
> Take the $500 or so you might be willing to spend on your ultimate gear statement and donate it to Partners In Health:
> ...



I love it distant star! haha, and im just a whipper-snapper, but raised old-school


----------



## GDub (Sep 6, 2012)

I've had a Think Tank Retrospective 10 for a couple of years and LOVE it. I bought the 10 because I was shooting with a T2i at the time. When I bought my 5Dm3 I was worried it might be too small, but it wasn't--I can still carry the same amount of gear. 

For a 1DX, you would probably need a 20 or 30, depending on how much extra space you want for stuff other than camera gear.

http://www.thinktankphoto.com/categories/shoulder-bags/retrospective.aspx


----------



## Hillsilly (Sep 6, 2012)

1 series bodies don't fit into good looking bags. For some reason, bag manufacturers think you'll want to carry every lens you own everywhere you go. If you find a small, good looking bag for a 1Dx and a couple of lenses, please tell me!

I've got a National Geographic medium shoulder bag, which looks ok and which will hold everything you want plus more, but its still a bit on the big side. I'm currently eyeing the Lowepro Flipside Sport 15L as it has a cool looking tripod holder and looks reasonably compact for a backpack (I believe the 1Dx won't fit in the 10L).


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 6, 2012)

If you want a camera bag that doesn't scream camera bag in the way that brands like petrol or lowepro do then check out Jack Wolfskins photo backpack. Not any different really to anything discussed already, but maybe a little less obvious.


----------



## Meh (Sep 6, 2012)

@distant.star LOL ;D

@Freelance... Pardon? What did you say about my pink shirt? Hugs and kisses.

I also find some of the Kata bags reasonably good looking but still obviously camera bags.

For a body and couple of primes the suggestion of a normal backpack with some kind of insert would work nicely. Good idea.


----------



## picturesbyme (Sep 6, 2012)

I use a brown tenba messenger for the city but that might not your thing...
http://www.tenba.com/Products/Messenger-Removable-Photo-Insert.aspx
in that case you can just get an insert like the one above and use whatever bag you like.
Go down to your fav. leather store like this http://www.wilsonsleather.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=11530414&cp=2446816.2019559 and pick one.

or just go to ebay and pick one from the endless bags


----------



## plasmapunk (Sep 6, 2012)

Check out http://www.onabags.com/. They are quite expensive, but the backpack holds alot of equipment. They also don't scream steal me.


----------



## Kmccarthy (Sep 6, 2012)

I love my crumpler 5 million dollar home. It fits my 5DII with a 24-105L and a 70-300L in the side compartment. It is very functional, looks great and protects the gear well. It also doesn't look like a camera bag.

http://www.crumpler.com/us/Camera-Bags/Camera-Bags/5-Million-Dollar-Home.html?LanguageCode=EN&SKU=MD5002-X01P50


----------



## sixlovelylies (Sep 6, 2012)

The Think Tank Retrospective lineup has functionality and a bit of fashion. Their new 7 bag can carry an iPad as well.


----------



## KurtStevens (Sep 6, 2012)

I have the domke j-2 and it looks pretty good. Bigger bag but I think they make a bit smaller one. Shoulder bag with tons of room.


----------



## jabbott (Sep 6, 2012)

If price is not an issue as you've said, why not commission a designer (or group of designers) to design and fabricate the perfectly aesthetic and functional camera bag? I'm sure you wouldn't be the only customer if the resulting bag were successful at achieving both objectives.


----------



## Cannon Man (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for your Suggestions! I'm suprised how many different ones you guys have found and that i'm not the only one looking for a good bag.
I guess there are good bags out there and the world is not so grim as i thought.

I liked the incase ari marcopoulos the most! I'm pretty sure i'll end up with that.
I also liked Domke F-831 bag, Thinktank retrospective, Crumpler karachi outpost, Tenba small messenger.


----------



## Halfrack (Sep 6, 2012)

Not sure I want to put it out there, but I have Chrome Niko, and it may match up for you. Only thing is the iPad - it'll fit, but it's not designed to fit in there.

http://www.chromebagsstore.com/bags/utility-bags/niko.html


----------



## jVillaPhoto (Sep 6, 2012)

The Think Tank Retrospective series are just awesome!


----------



## Mikedurg (Sep 6, 2012)

This is what you want. 
http://fstopgear.com/en/guru

Get a shallow icu and you can lay the 1dx flat with no lens if you don't want the pack to be "boxy"


----------



## Bruce Photography (Sep 6, 2012)

I know this bag fails the "good looking" test, but I am really in love with this bag the Sling-O-Match 30 sling camera bag. It is one tough bag with industrial type zippers and well thought out straps with heavy padding for long carries as well as various bag handles for easy pick up. I carry a Nikon D800E with vertical grip and L bracket, 14-24, 24-70, 70-200 and a 300 with extender. This is the first PRO bag that I really like. Since it is just a simple rectangle, it easily fits in behind the drivers seat. Before you knock it, try one out and look at the detail that went into the design of zippers, flaps, straps and inside multiple level dividers. It may not look good but it is designed for hard service. I forgot - it also can carry a laptop, field monitor, or tablet.

http://www.thinktankphoto.com/categories/sling-bags/sling-o-matic.aspx


----------



## myone (Sep 6, 2012)

bklein61 said:


> *myone*, this is exactly the direction I was thinking of going too. What brand of insert do you use. I was thinking either the f-stop medium or the crumpler Haven Lg



bklein61:

I am using the Mountain Smith Kit Cube 
http://www.mountainsmith.com/products.asp?productId=290&categoryId=13&subCategoryId=29&subCategory2Id=0
It has a storm cover with drawstring, perfect for double protection from water.

As noted by a forum member earlier, the Guru F-Stop is another great choice but you are paying a lot more money for a heavier 2.6 lb backpack. When traveling, the lighter the better.
http://fstopgear.com/en/guru 

I am using the Northface Angstrom 30. This little 33 liter pack has a lot of storage. It is built with very lightweight material, weight 1+ lb and has an internal pouch for TNF water bladder/laptop/ipad, etc. The materials are very durable, sealed zipper for complete water proof. Also the backpack itself is waterproof, and comes with a water resistant jacket in case you need it. My last trip to Asia ran into many days with heavy downpour. I was on waterproof jacket without umbrellas and the backpack was exposed to heavy rain all the time. I did not even have to use the included water proof jacked that is tucked into the side water bottle pouch. 
http://www.thenorthface.com/catalog/sc-gear/equipment-technical-packs/angstrom-30_2.html?from=subCat&variationId=JK3&cm_mmc=Google-_-ProductListingAds-_-Product_Terms-_-The%20North%20Face%20Angstrom%2030%20Pack%20Tnf%20Black%20OS

The backpack is also built with breathable back support material, chest strap to load even the weight, as well as waist straps. One neat thing is that the waist strap can be tucked/hidden inside the back support panel if not needed.

The Mountain Smith insert is wide enough that I can just rest my 40D + 24-70 with hood attached on top of it. The dividers are strong enough to let the camera+lens rest on top of it side way with a good amount of "collapse" to secure it from moving around. 

It worked well for my last trip and will be using the pack and insert again this year for my 3 weeks in Asia. This time, I will also bring my Crumpler 6 Million Dollar bag for more city friendly.


----------



## friedmud (Sep 6, 2012)

I've been using a Burton bag like this one:

http://www.burton.com/mens-focus-pack-%5B30l%5D/280812,default,pd.html?start=22&cgid=mens-packs

Been traveling all over the world with it and I love it. Originally got it for skiing with my camera gear... but now I use it as my main travel bag. It has tons of room. Doesn't look like a photo gear bag. Has tons of padding and fits tightly (because it's made to be worn while snowboarding / skiing). Fits a 15" Macbook Pro with an iPad and is really just a rockin' bag...


----------



## the-ninth (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I second the suggestions of NG and Billingham. I use the older version of the Medium NG backpack, which is really great for traveling. Enough space for my camera gear and lot's of space left for other stuff. For short trips or street photography I use the Billingham Hadley Pro, which I find really functional and good-looking.

Cheers, Robert


----------



## Brendon (Sep 6, 2012)

Kelly Moore bags are very nice. Considering they really do look and can function like a normal leather hand or messenger bag, the prices are lower than what you would pay for designer bags. Some friends of mine have the "Thirst Relief Bag" and love it. Benefits a good cause too ;-)

http://kellymoorebag.com/full.html/


----------



## charlesa (Sep 6, 2012)

Going through the thread I notice each poster noted a different bag or brand altogether... speaks volumes that the much sought after camera bag does not exist as yet!


----------



## Z (Sep 6, 2012)

Domke.

If you're concerned about 'padding' and your gear getting knocked... then not Domke.


----------



## birtembuk (Sep 6, 2012)

I swear only by Kata bags, love 'em and their yellow padding. Got a bunch of different sizes and purposes. Just check their website.


----------



## Arkarch (Sep 6, 2012)

birtembuk said:


> I swear only by Kata bags, love 'em and their yellow padding. Got a bunch of different sizes and purposes. Just check their website.



I have to second that!

The yellow padding is not only great contrast with black equipment, it allows velcro dividers anywhere for complete compartment customization. Plus mine has two pull out compartments. Outside side pockets might be a bit too tight, but overall versatility in a nice looking package.


----------



## PCPhil (Sep 6, 2012)

Billingham. imho
http://www.billingham.co.uk/pages/index.php


----------



## AmbientLight (Sep 6, 2012)

My recommendation is the messenger bag from Vanguard called The Heralder. I use the largest variant with my 1D-X plus 3 lenses and a laptop or better an iPad. It does not scream "camera bag" and you can bring it as a laptop bag to strict business meetings without anyone raising an eyebrow. Apart from that I agree with Paul Walnut that the camera bag from Jack Wolfskin merits a recommendation, but this is a backpack, not a messenger bag.


----------



## mena (Jun 13, 2017)

there are multiple types of camera bags. You can choose one as you like. I recommend you to buy a shoulder messenger camera bag or a shoulder camera bag. Of course there are many camera bag brands on Amazon and I just choose one messenger bag with a moderate price but maybe you don't know. It is from BESTEK. The shoulder messenger bag can provide you an easier access to all the gears placed well in the compartment. The backpack camera bag makes you feel more comfortable with cushion design and adjustable straps. Also there are luggage camera bag for photographing on your tour road. Just choose a camera bag that you like and can store your gears.


----------



## hne (Jun 13, 2017)

I've considered putting a camera insert in a Haglöfs Corker:
http://www.haglofs.com/gb/en/Backpacks-and-Bags/CORKER-MEDIUM/p/339005.2AQ

They are built of some weird shape-retaining thin material that makes it impossible to guess what or even how much you've got in it. They look like any regular backpackers backpack. They have a laptop/fondleslab compartment at the back and easy side access so you can access your gear without setting the bag down.

Already the medium size should be good to (somewhat snugly) fit a 1DX.


----------



## kingrobertii (Jun 13, 2017)

Think Tank makes good looking, comfortable bags.


----------



## NancyP (Jun 13, 2017)

*NO!*

Seriously, a panel-access backpack with insert, a shoulder bag, a Pelican hard case, a duffle bag - all look dorky. For the ladies, there are some very nice looking leather handbag-like photobags out there, at $200.00 and up, but face it, if you are a stylish woman using a compact camera, an insert in your own handbag will do nicely. As for inserts, there are instructions out there for the DIYers on making custom inserts. I would like a small tripod bag that doesn't look like a tripod bay, myself. I may DIY sometime soon.


----------



## romanr74 (Jun 13, 2017)

Artisan & Artist


----------

